# Java Download/Install Problems??



## player1111 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Java Download/Install...Help?
*

after trying to open some programs that
require java to open, and work right, a box
popped up saying " need java for this application"
or something like that...so i went to java.com
after downloading java Version 6 Update 11
then trying to install it i get the following.

"this software is already installed on your computer,
would you like to reinstall it?"

i click yes, because it says its not installed on the programs.

then after clicking yes i get this error message

"this action is only valid for products that are currently installed"

and in the start menu control panel,
the java panel, when i click it and
try to update this error comes up.

"this system cannot find this file specified"
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javacpl.exe

Additional Details

thanks to everyone who wrote about my issue
but i tried what most of you said being..

uninstall java.
there is no java at all
in the add/remove programs
but i searched for java on my computer
and it came up with some stuff and
i deleted it, restarted then went to java.com
and tried downloading and installing it again
but still get this..

"this software is already installed on your computer, would you like to reinstall it?"

i click yes.

then after clicking yes i get this error message

"this action is only valid for products that are currently installed"

im not sure what to do at this point..oh
and i disabled my norton internet security
2009 before doing this as well.
but still no luck?

Additional Details

yes i deleted the java programs folder
im not sure if i tried un-installing before
i deleted the folder..i think i just deleted
the folder but again im not sure.

yes i use ccleaner to clean up my registry

and no i do not have any backups
or restore points.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Try this to get rid of all traces of Java and you'll be able to reinstall it.

Good Luck!


----------



## player1111 (Jan 17, 2009)

i downloaded and installed the
*Windows Installer CleanUp Utility*

but it didn't find anything java related.

hmm..not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

1. Uninstall all versions of Java from Add/Remove Programs.

2. Delete all leftover folders and files from inside the C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA folder.

3. Restart.

4. Download and install version 1.6.0.11.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*yes i use ccleaner to clean up my registry*

Don't ever use registry cleaners because they tend to remove VALID entries along with the invalid entries.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

after you uninstall any java , you need to restart your computer .


----------



## player1111 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks.

i looked in the Add/Remove Programs.
it does not show anything java related.


C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA folder 

is deleted completely its not there anymore.


i restarted

downloaded java

tried installing and i still get

"this software is already installed on your computer, would you like to reinstall it?"

i click yes.

then after clicking yes i get this error message

"this action is only valid for products that are currently installed"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA folder

is deleted completely its not there anymore.*

If you deleted the contents of the JAVA folder or even the JAVA folder itself, that's fine. :up:

I'm hoping you didn't delete the PROGRAM FILES folder. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## player1111 (Jan 17, 2009)

oh god no
i deleted the programs folder for java as in programs/java
i still have the programs folder with everything else in there.


but i still have no clue why it says i have it installed still
and why i cant reinstall it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OK, good. You had me worried for awhile.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Go here to download *Revo Uninstaller 1.75*. While you're there, click the screenshot link so you can see in advance what it looks like when you use the program to scan your computer. After you install it, restart your computer.

Run the program and let it scan your computer. When it finishes scanning, see if any entries for Java are in the list. If there is, highlight that entry and click the "Uninstall" button.

Once it finishes, it'll give you the option to remove the registry entries. Make sure to check only the BOLD entries and not the entire tree that contains the BOLD entries.

If all goes well, all remnants of Java will be removed from your computer.

Restart your computer and then try to install version 1.6.0.11 again.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## player1111 (Jan 17, 2009)

okay i downloaded *Revo Uninstaller 1.75*
installed it, restarted my computer.

loaded it, let it scan,
it didn't find anything java related.

eh..?
this isnt looking good for me.
idk what to do.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Maybe you have a computer gremlin. 

Seriously, I don't know what else to do to resolve your problem. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Can you post a HijackThis log here? Download it from here, install it, restart, run a scan with it, save the log in Notepad, then copy-and-paste the entire log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## player1111 (Jan 17, 2009)

i have no clue either.
i've tried everything i can.

but still keep getting these error messages

"this software is already installed on your computer, would you like to reinstall it?"

i click yes.

then after clicking yes i get this error message

"this action is only valid for products that are currently installed"



AND


and in the start menu control panel,
the java panel, when i click it and
try to update this error comes up.

"this system cannot find this file specified"
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javacpl.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do a search for **.cpl*

This will bring up a list of all the applets in the Control Panel.

Locate the one that is associated with the Java applet, then right-click it and delete it. Make sure you delete the correct applet.

There's no sense in having that applet in the Control Panel if the Java program no longer exists.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Do a second search for *java* and see what files or folders appear.

Don't delete any of them yet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## craig brian (Feb 12, 2008)

This may sound weird at first but it's worth a try

1. Try restarting the computer and starting it up in safe mode by pressing F5 a few times on

your keyboard when your computer starts up.

once it's done loading. An account named Administrator should appear click on

Administrator then once your account starts up and is done loading

disable the firewall by going to start, Control Panel, double click Windows Firewall a

windows should open then

click turn off [not recommended] click ok then goto java.com and try redownloading it if

that doesn't work then try going to http://java.sun.com/products/archive/ and

downloading

and older version of Java like version 6 update 3 or even just 6 (id try just number 6)

and if that doesn't work try version 5 which may work.

2. Try deleting some files on your computer account but first we need to enable hidden

files or folders

to do this Goto my computer by clicking start on the start bar select My Computer

next click "Tools, Folder Options...

A window should then open click the tab at the top that says View then scroll down

to where it says Hidden files and folders select "Show hidden files and folders"

click Apply then ok

then finally try deleting the following files on your computer account

C:\Documents and Settings\account name here\Application Data\Sun

and C:\Documents and Settings\account name here\Local Settings\Temp

also try downloading ccleaner at filehippo.com

if you download and install ccleaner

when you open it if you have any saved game data from websites

like Kongregate, Miniclip, ect disable cookies for internet explorer by unchecking cookies

and for Mozilla Firefox click Applications and uncheck Cookies in ccleaner

after doing all that click Analyze and wait for the computer to stop scanning then Click

Run cleaner

then retry downloading and installing Java

3. Your internet router/modem might not me opened all the way so java cant install or fails

java uses the internet to install even the offline installation uses internet to connect once it

installs like if you goto a website like runescape java connects to the internet to load.

Try setting up your computer at a friends house to see if it works unless they have a

router/modem thats not opened all the way

if that doesn't work take your computer to a professional and tell them java is not installing

or working. If they can't fix it try reporting a bug to java

and they might send you an email of what to do

and if any of this doesn't work then

I guess you might have to use a different computer with Java

email me at [email protected]

for more help, if you don't understand some of this or any of it.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to clarify, does any mention of Java appear in your list of installed programs?

If it does go to http://www.revouninstaller.com/ and download it. Assuming the program mentioned appears in your installed programs list you will be able to remove it using Revo Uninstaller.

Choose "Advanced" when prompted for removal type.

Revo is completely safe and I use nothing else for uninstallation on both mine and customers' PCs.


----------

